# Where are all the Diehards?!??!!!



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

What the hell happened to everyone on this site?!? I rememeber a couple years back there use to be some pretty hardcore forum guys here. Like what ever happen to gandergrinder, muskat, decoyer, matt jones, maverick, Austin Bachemeir, blake hermel, PJ, Porkchop, the whole webfoot posse, even Hustad?!? What ever happened to the Greenskins and why isnt it in Lakota anymore? And especially my best ol' buddy in the whole world GB3!!! With out him around its no fun ripping on anyone else  It seems like this site is coming of a new era or something. Oh well just thought id see if anyone had any comments or thoughts. Happy hunting!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

All the diehards are on their way to this weekends waterfowl opener, whereas the rest of us are working and wishing....

I would guess the members do not post the Greenskin Classic as it become a controversay for some.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Most of us are still here! Probably out scouting today!!
The holiday starts tomorrow!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Here. Wishing is was out playing in the mud! :beer:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Let young hunters have pleasurant holiday and wiser favor wait for Mirgator coming. I learned something when I was young and bunch meats in a freeze. I am gladly waterfowl hunters love sport. I wish you good luck!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Probably left when you did LOL :beer:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

TYLER!!! (GB3)...you're being called out!!! by the way, I'll be up the 14th. be there. and Zach. u2. and Matt. u2.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont hunt anymore, I sold all of my $hit.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I could not live with putting the birds through all that agony. Killing just started making me sad so now I monitor the sites to help all my PETA brothers and sisters. One day I hope you all see the light and live in harmony with all of God's creatures.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

> I dont hunt anymore, I sold all of my $hit.


never heard of a prostaffer that dont hunt


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I heard all GB3 hunts these days is two legged quail!!!!!!! :wink: I also heard he can't finish 'em quite as well as the geese!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're all still catching up on sleep from the weekend.....and the disappointment we call Minnesota Vikings football.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

It seems as though some of those mentioned in the initial post finished school and have moved into the real world with jobs and everything!!! :lol: :lol:

Some even have semi-permanent significant others :lol: :lol:

Life is tough at that stage there are waaaaaaaay to many priorities and not enough time.

:beer:

Things do get better with age guys!!! something to look forward to.

Bob


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

For some of us who used to be hardcore we have kids now. With 15 month old twins you have to put life into perspective and that is what's more important: time with you kids or hunting. I still get out, but it's harder to schedule hunts when everyone has kids so it requires more planning. Still had a great opener and will be out plenty this fall, just not as crazy as I used to be


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I must say that I've lost many a hunting partner to kids. I don't begrudge them for that. It was their choice. It's benifited me, I'm able to con them out of some of their gear for a nominal price.

Keep making babies boys. That keeps people out of the fields and woods. More game for those of us still hunting.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Eric Hustad said:


> For some of us who used to be hardcore we have kids now. With 15 month old twins you have to put life into perspective and that is what's more important: time with you kids or hunting. I still get out, but it's harder to schedule hunts when everyone has kids so it requires more planning. Still had a great opener and will be out plenty this fall, just not as crazy as I used to be


a men to that!!! Wait another few years and another kid....it gets harder to find the time. This sporting event, that dance recital, the young one never sleeps and gets into everything, coach this, coach that, ref this, ref that, build this.....arggg.... kids will be kids. wouldn't have it any other way.

But, I seem to try to enjoy hunting more now when i get out, cause i don't take it for granted anymore, thats for sure.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

ruger1 said:


> Keep making babies boys. That keeps people out of the fields and woods. More game for those of us still hunting.


 :beer:

It does get better with time, at some point kids get older and may even enjoy hunting. Yeah it involves more work but well worth it. Can hardly wait, in another 3-4 years I won't need to be the one training the dog, scouting, cleaning gear, setting up decoys... my kids will be doing this and it will all be worth it. "The circle of an outdoorsman!"


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> "The circle of an outdoorsman!"


I'm afraid my circle is going to end with me. I have enough neices to keep me from having my own.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yep I gave up on hunting and went to chasing the long legged blondes and brunettes of Fargo. 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Too bad you haven't learned a comeback call on them yet. :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Yep I gave up on hunting and went to chasing the long legged blondes and brunettes of Fargo. 8)


That sucks for you, because once you get one they cost way more money and you will never hear the end of it


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> Yep I gave up on hunting and went to chasing the long legged blondes and brunettes of Fargo.


Practice catch and release.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> It seems as though some of those mentioned in the initial post finished school and have moved into the real world with jobs and everything!!!
> 
> Some even have semi-permanent significant others
> 
> Life is tough at that stage there are waaaaaaaay to many priorities and not enough time.


Yes to all the above.

The big thing with these outdoors sites is the time it takes to post........used to have a few hours here and there between classes in college. Now Im lucky to find 5 minutes to post anything at all. I have become what they call a 'lurker."


----------

